# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Πρόβλημα με το WiFi σε zte zxhn H267N

## sakis221

Η Vodafone μου έστειλε το εν λόγω modem router με brand της πρώην cyta μετά από αναβάθμιση σε 30 vdsl,το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχει καλό WiFi σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο h108n που είχα δοκίμασα και με repeater αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι , ήθελα να το αλλάξω με ένα του εμπορίου και λόγω Vodafone tv δεν μπορώ, σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα Xiaomi mi router 4a gigabit version και να απενεργοποισω το WiFi από το zte και να λειτουργώ μόνο το Xiaomi σαν ρούτερ αξίζει να προχωρήσω?

----------


## paanos

Για να έχεις Vodafone TV είσαι στο δίκτυο της Vodafone, μπορείς να τους ζητήσεις το H300s (που έχει wifi 5ghz) αλλά είναι λίγο προβληματικό. Μπορούν να στο στείλουν δωρεάν, να δεις πως συμπεριφέρεται στη γραμμή σου και αν δεν σου κάνει τότε αγοράζεις το router που θέλεις και το χρησιμοποιείς μαζί με το H267N (σου παραμένουν και τα 2, δεν χρειάζεται να επιστρέψεις το ένα για να σου δώσουν το αλλο).

----------


## sakis221

Παιδιά παρέλαβα το ρούτερ της Xiaomi και έχω να πω θετικά πράγματα καλό wifi και στις δύο μπάντες ειδικά στην 5ghz σαν να έχω καλώδιο στο pc αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι η μικρή τού εμβέλεια ,στο zte το WiFi είναι άθλιο το άλλο μου πρόβλημα είναι με το dhcp server όταν κλείνω του Xiaomi δεν παίρνει ip νόμιζα ότι θα κάνει την δουλειά το ZTE επίσης  το ZTE και δεν έχει bridge mode,έχει μια λειτουργία port binding τι σημαίνει? Θέλω να το σεταρω σωστά ώστε να έχω σαν ρούτερ το Xiaomi και το ZTE μόνο σαν μόντεμ.

----------

